# Flame keeps going out on creme brulee torch



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

The flame keeps going out on creme brulee torch, I have to relight it a few times per each creme brulee, has anyone else has this problem? Why does it do that?

I have the following torch:
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...tchen&n=507846


----------



## hannibal (Apr 11, 2005)

I had this problem for a while, and I believe it is caused merely by the fact that you are holding the torch nozzle too close to the brulee's surface. It blows itself out, I think. Pull back a couple of centimetres or so. The sugar should still caramelise up just fine, and furthermore you'll probably find it does so more evenly too. Anyway, this worked for me. Hope it helps.


----------



## smiley (Oct 22, 2004)

the underwriters lab strikes again! in the interest of safety the bottles are designed to go out when they fall over. so if you are using the long tall skinny ones that could be a part of the problem. I use the short stubby ones from camping... much better but not quite there yet. then I add a trigger switch for rapid re-liting. then to speed things up I use two torches (use to burn up to 500 at a crack) if one burns out the other can re-lite it also. and at last, i prop the suckers up on the edge of a sheet pan. that is another 30 degree angle you don't need to tilt the bottle.

one last point... don't spread your sugar to many dishes ahead, if it melts with moisture on the surface of the creme brullee whenyou burn it; it will splatter all over your knuckles (you get sick of that one pretty **** quick)
:bounce:


----------

